# Moving and established 65 gal tank.



## aquariumnoob (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a complete noob to the aquarium scene but am very excited to get into it. Recently I have a great opportunity to pick up a 65 gallon established tank for almost no cost. This family is just trying to get rid of it and I'm looking to take it off their hands.

Best case scenario I would like to find a local store to buy off all the livestock which is mostly corals and only a few fish since I have so little experience most likely I will end up killing them. I would like to start this tank from scratch but I just may not be able to sell this stuff off. In the event I can't sell this stuff off I'm looking for advise or info on how to properly move and transport an already established 65 gallon tank. From what I understand this is a huge undertaking for even an experienced hobbyist let alone someone who has no idea what he's doing. Any way any thoughts or links on how to get started on this would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

might I make a recommendation You should try to set up a freshwater aquarium before trying to take on saltwater. Bit easier to maintain also many freshwater fish are good segways into marine aquariums. I personally have not had the pleasure of owning saltwater yet. Wanna get freshwater down before I move to salt. The freshwater section can provide a lot of help for setting up freshwater. If you chose to stay and try marine goodluck and hope you can do it!!Many LFS will take saltwater for you also Aquabid is a good place ive heard.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want a saltwater tank, and everything looks good, you're well on your way. You just have to move everything in one day and reset it at your place. You will need 2-3 large Rubbermaid Brute trash cans, some salt mix to prepare some water to replace some that you'll undoubtedly loose, and a hydrometer so that you mix it to the proper salinity.

You want to save as much of the water as you can. Place all the live rock (with the corals attached) into one container with water covering. It's best to have the containers in a pick up bed before you start. Put the rest of the water (with the fish) in trash can #2. Decide if you want to reuse or replace the sand (I recommend replacing) and either remove the sand to a third container or trash.

Move tank, stand, top, containers, and accessories to your house and reverse the procedure. sand first, then rock with water, finally fish with water. Top with freshly prepared saltwater as necessary.

I recommend taking lots of pictures of the tank, sump, accessories, etc. before you start taking the tank down. This way you'll have a pictorial record of how it was (and should be).


----------

